# Which character, in the history of Arda, was the most influential?



## Darth Saruman (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm talking about Elves, Mortals, and Maiar. Not the Valar, or Illuvatar.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 20, 2002)

Well I think that Elendil most influenced Arda.In fact he saved it from Morgoth and because of his trip a new chance was given to elves,dwarves and people.


----------



## imladris (Jul 21, 2002)

I think it was finarfin because Morgoth was defeated under his command, by the elves of Valinor.
If he never came to ME Morgoth was probably never defeated.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 21, 2002)

Well, I think the answer is obvious: Fëanor. He made the Gems that changes the fate of Arda, and he led the Noldor into exile. And, oh, yes, he was the greatest Child of Illúvatar ever.

Maybe you should have posted a poll?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 21, 2002)

Too many choices.Too difficult to pick.
Though I dislike him very much,Fëanor would be it probably.
Also:Eärendil,Luthien,Sauron,Gandalf.
I probaly forgot several important characters....


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 21, 2002)

Sauron might have had the biggest, under Feanor. He was there durring the first age, and did fairly evil things, and then there was the slaying of most of the Noldor in the second age, and the drowning of Numenore. And then we have all of the characters that were killed in the war of the last alliance...

Really, though. Tolkien made stories of such great quality that all characters really wrap around the others, if it were not for one character the entire history would be changed.


----------



## Darth Saruman (Jul 23, 2002)

Actually I think Ungoliant's influence is very strong. Were it not for her, Morgoth would not have been able to renew his reign of terror. The trees of light would remain standing and the world would be at peace. Also, the power of Feanor's Silmarils' would have had little meaning, since the trees would still be standing, giving off their light. When Ungoliant sucked the light out of the trees, she severely changed the course of history.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 23, 2002)

Sure,I agree that Ungoliant is very important but she only did this single deed,whereas Fëanor or Sauron did many continuous works and this "boosts up" their importance for the history of Arda.
Similar to Ungoliant's case,there are many individuals who only did this one deed,but without it there would be no further history (take Beren and Luthien for example;and many others)


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 23, 2002)

I think I could arguably say that Sauron is the most influential in the history of Arda. He is the one character (who is not a Valar) that has played a major role in all three ages of Middle earth. His deception and destruction effected all life on Middle earth both directly and indirectly, and his evil continued to infest Middle earth even after his demise at the end of the third age. He is by far the most influential.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jul 23, 2002)

Hmm....It is a difficult choice. I would have to say Beren, Gandalf, Frodo, Melkor, Fëanor. Those would be some of my choices.

-Flame


----------



## Ceorl (Jul 28, 2002)

Without a doubt the most influential single non-Ainu character has to be Feanor. If he had not done what he did, then the Noldor would not have left Valinor. Thereby the entire Silmarillion would not have happened. The Valar would not have the problem of not being able to contest Morgoth due to their banishment of the Noldor, and they would have destroyed Morgoth(and probably Sauron too) much earlier for the sake of the Atani. the Atani would not have fallen(mainly) under the domination of Morgoth, and later Sauron, there would have been no Numenor, and no Noldor in ME. that erases the second Age. In the third age all the Atani would be united against Sauron(if he had survived) and would easily have destroyed Sauron even without the remnant of the Noldor.


----------



## Grond (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ceorl _
> *Without a doubt the most influential single non-Ainu character has to be Feanor. If he had not done what he did, then the Noldor would not have left Valinor. Thereby the entire Silmarillion would not have happened. The Valar would not have the problem of not being able to contest Morgoth due to their banishment of the Noldor, and they would have destroyed Morgoth(and probably Sauron too) much earlier for the sake of the Atani. the Atani would not have fallen(mainly) under the domination of Morgoth, and later Sauron, there would have been no Numenor, and no Noldor in ME. that erases the second Age. In the third age all the Atani would be united against Sauron(if he had survived) and would easily have destroyed Sauron even without the remnant of the Noldor. *


As much as I hate his character, Feanor is the one. The making of the Silmarils and their subsequent theft was the catalyst for all that came afterward. The Flight of the Noldor is what brought about the different ages of Middle-earth. Were it not for Feanor's anger and hatred, the kinslaying would not have occured. You would have had no Doom of Mandos and who's to say whether there would even have been a second and third age but for the actions of Feanor during the First.


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 5, 2002)

I would have to agree here, Feanor is the single person whose actions affected just about every living thing in Arda, either directly or indirectly.
I can't think offhand of anyone else quite so significant except Melkor and we can't choose him here.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Aug 9, 2002)

From the "dark" part - MELKOR
From the "bright" one - FEANOR and LUTHIEN
For the humans - ARAGORN
For the Hobbits - SAM 
For the Istari - GANDALF

You see, you just can not pick up only one of them all, as each race in ME - resp. its leading figure - had a prevailing significance at one point or another in the course of the history of Arda.

This is what I think. :-|


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 9, 2002)

I think Melkor was the most influential. If he hadn't gone bad, there middle earth would have been completely different. None of the first creations would have been manipulated. There would be no orcs, trolls, balrogs, etc. and no war of the rings or war of wrath either.


----------



## Feanor (Aug 9, 2002)

I am the most influential. Even if you include the Vala in the question, I still am! HAHAHA!


----------



## tur-kheleden (Aug 10, 2002)

yea you are the best


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 10, 2002)

Yes Feanor dear, you are the most influential, but consider this, most of your influence was pretty detrimental to eveybody's health.


----------

